# Little Lagoon, Gulf Shores, AL



## Kayakbob

Does any one fish Little Lagoon in Gulf SHores during the winter time for Big Specks????

I have fished the Lagoon in the summer but never in the fall or winter.

How do you go about fishing this large body of water. I put in at the Moes Landing on the East end of the lake. Can you fish the upper area during the winter or is it better in the west end.

What do you use for bait. If you live in Orange Beach or Gulf Shores could I take you out in my 18 foot flats boat for a tour of how you fish it.

Look forward to your reply. Kayak Bob Silverhill, Alabama
[email protected]


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

KBob---------
Anytime you want to go i will go with you:thumbup:----maybe we can even catch a fish-------BT66


----------



## Huff

A lesson from BT66..... you can't pass up that offer!!!!! I'd like to get in on one of thoes!!!! b


----------



## Gulfcity

I'll take a couple of those trips with BT66.


----------



## Kayakbob

Thanks for you posts I have fished with Bass Tracker about 10 times this year half in his boat and half following him to his favorite spots. The Lagoon is a large body of water and it may be different in the winte than the summer. Hope to meet some of local fisherman that fish the Lagoon in the winter. Most fisherman fish it during the warm months and dont come back till summer. Bass Tracker when my boat is repaired I will take you to the Lagoon. Kayak Bob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

KBob----Didnt mean to DeRail your post---To PFF members-Bob is in the Early Stages of learning fishing spots in this aeria and wants to meet new people to share his fishing interest. Bob is a fine person and will make a fine fishing partner-:yes:-i taught him everything i know so now he is looking for more knowledge---he is deadly on Reds-------------BT66


----------



## knowphish

Bob, give me a shout! I'm always looking for someone to go with.


----------



## Kayakbob

This was sent to me from Texas of a big speck Maybe there is one or two like this in the Little Lagoon.
Let me let you know why I am interested in the Lagoon. I want to catch some big female specks this year. The lagoon in the place to get them. If I can learn how to locate them where they hang out and the methods to catch them I can share them with you. I do not plan to keep these females I will return them to Spawn. Just want a picture and will weigh them with the fish scale to say I did it. We will figure it out. That is a great body of water and they live there the year around. Look forward to going to Sam's and visiting with Chris in Orange Beach I know he is one who likes the Lagoon and also two others further down the road at the big bait shop, I met a young fellow named Carson last week and he blew my mind on his knowledge of fishing with Croakers and how he catches. I interviewed the late Buddy Beiser who has the new reef in Mobile Eastern Shore between Daphne and Fair hope named after him and he told me he used big Finger mullet on the bottom to catch these big females when he was running the Fish Rodeos twenty and thirty years ago. There is a art to doing this I hope to learn it and then will share it with my friends. Kayak Bob


----------



## gatoryak

KBob - We used to have a family place down on Little Lagoon - lights at night are the key - that shallow water is dynamic and constantly changing - BT is surely the man to help with currrent spots - good luck! - Gatoryak (alias whitetrout)


----------



## Seatrout

Kbob-I'm in OB, I wouldn't mind going with you and learning how to fish LL as well for specks and reds in summer or winter.


----------



## Kayakbob

You all have a deal we will get together and meet at Moe's Landing one day. . I had a nice visit or you could say a interview with a young man from Mobile area who was at Bass Pro Shop who was getting some items for a Red Fish Tournament this weekend at Delacroix's Louisiana. I pump his brains out pretty good which is a skill I have been working on for about 50 years. He has fished the little lagoon and told me the owner of a fishing lure company from Louisiana has a house some where down their as well. H and H lure company I think.

Any way he likes to go down where the old public launch was down there and fish in the deep water say 8 feet and cast up to the shallow water about 3 feet using surface lures that look like a minnow. Such as Zara Spooks ect. I know the Bone Colored one is a great one early in the moaring and at dusk. It is such a large body of water to fish and learn. Think about it when we fish Fish River from the 98 bridge to the 32 bridge its only about three miles. When we fish Bone Scour River it is about the same as well as Magnolia Springs River. So this body of water is about the same size as all three rivers in cubic gallons. That is why I think the big fish are in there and have been for years.

I have my boat parts ordered and once I fix my boat back up steering and electric motor I will get with you guys. Bass Tracker and I may have to make a test trip to get a feel of it. Any one who has fished this water I wish you would send me a personal message as I would love to learn how you fish this during the winter. Kayak Bob


----------



## Kayakbob

Went down to Sams in Orange Beach to Visit Chris and boy what a great visit on how to fish for big Specks in the litte Lagoon in South Baldwin County. Bought some new lures and baits and came home all fired up to fish for the big fish this spring. Thanks Chris for the help and the tips on lures to buy from your shop. Kayak Bob


----------



## Scottie531

Chris gave me a little info as well. Great guy!

I know of a guy that lives down the street from my girlfriend. He has a son that's the same age as my girlfriend's younger brothers. They tell me he fishes Little Lagoon quite a bit - and nearly every time boats at least a 6 lber. 

I'm trying hard to get my future brothers-in-law to pump the man for info, but I'm not sure he's willing to share too much!

There are definitely bigger specks in there! But like you said, the lagoon is a pretty nice size, could take a little bit of patience to find them.

Wish you the best of luck KB. Sure wish the drive over there from west Mobile wasn't quite so long. Love fishing the pass.


----------



## Kayakbob

Maybe one day we can have a boat trip where we get two or three boats on the water looking around. Save GPS sites where the holes are in the western end. If we hook up with a good one call each other on our cell phones then we go to the area that is producing fish. When asking these folks for help on fishing the Lagoon stress to them that we want to learn how to catch big specks but we do not intend to put the fish in the coolers. We will be taking pictures and weighing them and putting them back into the water. This may help open up thier minds to you. bob


----------



## Scottie531

Definitely, that would be quite cool. 

My future in laws have a nice little 14' aluminum boat that we could bring out there, if I get their father to allow them! haha

Surely we could cover a decent bit of ground and find 'em!

Great point on emphasizing the catch and release as well, I want those big sows to go make s'more.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

To anyone who would like to See Kayak Bob in action go to "The West Side--Very Good----1/9/12---see Picture # 0011 its in this Forum on PFF. http://basstracker66.multiply.com We had a good trip that day-----------------BT66


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

My name is Jonathan and I live in Mobile, I've fished the lagoon in the past but not had too much luck during the day. I'd love to get in and help the efforts with finding the big ones. I am 19 but I have a 21ft sea fox bay fisher that can go anywhere in the lagoon since it can run in 2ft of water and float in less. My grandparents have a house on ft. Morgan so I have no problem getting the boat down and staying somewhere. I know of a couple drop offs near the public ramp that usually hold some good fish, other than that I just fish anywhere I can locate on the depth finder.


----------



## Kayakbob

Johnathan welcome to the search poesy. We will have to get out there and search for the big ones. I bet there are fifty big trout in this huge body of water. I have been working today on my Garman instructions for my dept finder where I can log in spots that may be deep in this lagoon.

I think it will be fun and maybe more will come forward who are interested or have been successfully who will share thier knowledge with us. I have interviewed one excellent fisherman and he says he does better fishing out of a kayak than his big boat. Is it possible these big fish are smart. I was cleaning out my barn today and found a Hummingbird Dept finder I bought for my kayak two years ago and lost. Going to hook it up tomorrow to my kayak and then may take it for a spin this Saturday. Will keep in touch with you and latter as it gets warmer we will make a day on the Lagoon and then when we are done we can com pair notes then plan another trip into the future.Heck after where done we could go to Docs Seafood and have launch and really have a great meeting. April and May will be some great months for the Lagoon as these big fish prepair for spawning season. Kayak Bob


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I start back to college this coming Tuesday and I am thinking about fishing the lights on the lagoon monday morning early. After that I might go ahead and do a little scouting. I'm free on a lot of saturdays and some sundays it just depends. When it warms up just PM me or something about when everyone wants to go out and spend the day out there. My GPS can log over 500 waypoints so if I find a hole I can pinpoint it exactly with a waypoint. It also has built in depth changes in most bodies of water so I might already know of a couple of drop offs just by looking at it. I'm sure we can find the big ones between us all and have great luck in prespawn season.


----------



## inshorecatch

I love to drive all the way over there to fish in the pass to the gulf. I use live bait right in the deepest part. Wade out and toss in . We have caught some large trout in there. On the lagoon
side.


----------



## Chris V

Bob, there are far more than 50 big trout in there! One of the main contributors to this IMO is that a lot of the Lagoon regulars, myself included, release a lot of what we catch especially the bigger fish over 25 inches. The only times I have kept fish in excess of 6lbs is in tournaments and there are plenty of fish in there over that mark and much bigger. My biggest lagoon trout was just over 32 inches.


----------



## Kayakbob

Chris nice to see your post on our thread. I still think about our visit last Saturday afternoon. Found some neat Google Map slots to go down and see the Lagoon from above. Will post a site where I was looking at Zoom baits and they had a lake in Geogria where they where catching fish. Got up above the lake and moved over to. Gulf Shores and then started looking at the Lagoon in the upper, middle and lower sections. You can see the darker areas which would be the deeper water and then the shelves you where talking about some what. I was looking at the Super Zoom flukes with paddles and then I was on the DOA site looking at the huge Shrimps they have and thought these would be great to try next April and May for these big Female Specks. If you think their is more than 50 large fish in this Lagoon man I hate to think how many there really is. Look foreward to seeing you again Chris on my next trip to Orange Beach I love your store it has every thing a guy like me needs to catch big Specks and Reds. Kayak Bob

If you are fishing in a Kayak would this be nice to catch.. Unknow site or fisherman but nice fish.











http://zoombait.com/category/tips/

http://maps.google.com/maps?near=We...34,0.405121&vpsrc=0&ei=NG0QT9rFC4ToyQSspc2bCw

gamakatsu wide gap hook3/0
http://zoombait.com/2009/08/how-to-rig-zoom-super-fluke/
http://www.tackledirect.com/doa-shrimp-jumbo.html
http://www.doalures.com/store/index.cfm/category/36/6-shrimp.cfm


----------



## Kayakbob

http://www.rat-l-trap.com/index.php?pag ... &Itemid=89





You may also be interested in this/these product(s)

If you go down to the bottom of the page on the site look for othere trap lures and colors as other rattle traps availble in other colors if you see a color on a fresh water rattle trap tell me what color you like
The web site would only let me show one display of lures. 

I want to order four one oz rattle traps for fishing this spring for specks. 

What would be your four colors you would order????



Thank you. KaBob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

KBob-----I can always use 2/3 more R Traps---if ordering put me down for #442 and 444---Let me know what they cost when they come in---------------BT66


----------



## Kayakbob

Will be making a order soon Bass Tracker. I just ordered 22 defective rattle tops from E Bay as they have minor defects in the painting or the eyes did not come out right. These are vintage ten to fiveteen old lures no hooks. Will pick out what I want and send some to be custom painted in Spring Texas the way I want them to look. Found a neat site for tides, moon phases and a map of the laggon with google earth today . KaBob

http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/alabama/gulf-shores

check out this site scan down to the bottom you will see a map hit the icon where you see ture above
google earth. This is one of the best sites I have studied. On the above upper right hand corner enter
your place you fish and save it for your reference.bob


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I caught a hoss of a spec in fowl river a couple weeks ago on a $1.99 rattltrap from BPS, it's was the silver and blue one. I've caught 5 slot reds on the same one in the same river pretty much every time I go. Their rattltraps are cheap, but seem to work very well.


----------



## Kayakbob

Bass Tracker and I are going to the Little Lagoon tomorrow early in the A M will try some Rattle traps on the bottom will let you know how we do. I have a bunch of 3/4 oz Rattle Trap Reject bodies coming in this week. They have color flaws which do not make them good for the stores but for the price I am payng its a steal. The fish don't care if they are screwed up a little. Will put some new hooks on them and some will have spinner blades a number three Colorado blade on the back instead of a hook. Middle hooks may be one size larger.

It will be a great learning day for me. When it comes to Teaching they don't get much better than Bass Tracker 66 fishing in Baldwin County, Alabama. Bob


----------



## Scottie531

Good look KB. I'm headed out with a friend of mine tomorrow in AM, headin the the delta for bass (he's one of those pesky bassfisherman). Better than sitting at home, though!


----------



## FishGolfDrink

Kayakbob said:


> I have interviewed one excellent fisherman and he says he does better fishing out of a kayak than his big boat. Is it possible these big fish are smart.


Absolutely, I make as little noise as possible when fishing for the big girls. I think even the hum of the trolling motor alerts them. I use really light line (10lb braid) and light fluoro (15-20lb). Never even come close to my biggest specks when fishing from a boat.

Pic from GCKFA tourney last spring, first place 28" 5.8 lb speck


----------



## Kayakbob

Thanks for the post Fish Golf Drink. That is some pretty fish you put on there. I think you are right. I got my Kayak and Canoe all ready to go. I even have a Electric Motor hooked up to each one to get me from the boat launch to the fishing spots to save my poor old shoulders. My flats boat will be ready in a week and will be out there with it again. I had to put new steering on it today. Froze up. Will make a post latter on prevention of salts on your boat and motor. We forget about this stuff and it cost me about $700. for repairs.

We went to the Little Lagoon this mourning Bass Tracker and I. Got started about 3:30 A.M. no minnow activity and only caught one speck and two Flounder but for me it was school week. He taught me the ropes and how to fish the lights correctly. You need to cast very far from the lights so you wont spook them must be very quite went to the pass and fished and I think I found a good flounder gigging spot. Sandy and shallow will try it latter this Summer.

Got to go to work and make money to pay for boat repairs. So much for being retired. 

What flouro carbon line do you like the best that the fish can hardly see? 

Kayak Bob


----------



## FishGolfDrink

No doubt, fishing lights is the best way to catch a ton of specks. I do this from my yak all throughout the summer. I like seaguar florocarbon, tie a long leader (3ft) straight to the braid (surgeons knot is my fav because its small and can cast through your guides), absolutely no swivels or anything. Also, use a pretty small circle hook and go through the horn of the shrimp. Docks with some moving water are the best. Cast up current and let it drift through the light naturally. You will get bit every time. Watch for the pop in the line, then count to 5 and slowly reel up the slack, fish on. Once you catch a few on that light, move on to the next one and let it settle down, then you can come back. If you catch too many off the same light all the noise/splashing turns them off.

For daytime in the winter, I've found that on warm days they will be up on the grass in shallow water trying to absorb some heat. I caught a 25" last weekend in probably 1 foot of water. Thought it was a red for sure, but happy to see it was a big ole speck!

This time of year I use almost exclusively artificials, probably more because bait around my dock is less abundant. MirroDine, Corky, and a walk the dog topwater are my go-to choices.

Here's the pic of the one I caught over the weekend.. look how shallow


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I usually use 10 trilene mono in the green color. It's very low visibility in the water and even I have a hard time seeing it most of the time, blends in very well. 

FishGolfDrink, where are the grass flats in the lagoon? Love the username by the way, couldn't agree more.


----------



## Kayakbob

I was talking last night at work with a fellow who is a member of our local Fly Fishing Club which I am a member. We talked of the importance of being quite when fishing these lights. Another thing we talked about is the fisherman in Texas who wade fish. They may come out in boats but jump in the water and fish for these large Specks just to have a advantage of being quite. I think the state records for big Specks in Texas over the years have been guys who have been wade fishing using Corkys by old Mr. Brown of Houston. Ever use those lures? They are selling them at the Academy and Bass Pro Shop. I want a few in the Mullet color which is what most of the big ones have been caught on in the past twenty years in Texas.

After going yesterday and fishing the Little Lagoon with Bass Tracker. I think the area I was at could be fished by a Kayak very Easily. The distance from the boat launch to the other side is say a half a mile. Up to the other end is about a mile and a half. So this distance would be a total of maybe two to three miles of paddling which most Kayak fisherman can handle even old guys like me with worn out Rotater cuffs. Thanks for the suggestions on the leader you use. I have one fellow who loves Cajun line in six and eight pound test. He says it melts in the clear water so the fish cant see it. The skinny fish you caught last weekend was it in Florida or the Little Lagoon? KaBob


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

KayakBob, I actually prefer wade fishing in areas of shallow water. 4 guys wade fishing can spread out, fan cast, and cover a lot more water and find what they're biting on a lot quicker. If there are big grass flats or shelves I'm fishing, I'll anchor my boat off the edge, we'll all get out, and then make our way quietly onto the flat. It doesn't stir up much and you don't have to battle current with the trolling motor. I think wade fishing the lagoon would work well in warm water seasons.


----------



## Kayakbob

I was talking to a fellow this afternoon on the phone about another subject than he mentioned his brother then I said O by the way your brother talked about gigging for flounder and I said I think the Little Lagoon may have some potential for this latter. He said he has fished the Lagoon for years then I asked him about some legendary fisherman of the past and he knew them and thier sons and grandsons. Look forward to interviewing these people. He told me that he has seen people wad fishing in the western Lagoon in the warmer months. So maybe others can comment on that. We could have four people in say my boat go down to that section all hop out into the water belly deep then when we are done head back to a new section or go to a Sea Food Joint and pig out on Sea Food and beer. Cant wait till April and May.

By the way I just got back from the Roberts dale Public Library and got a book on a subject many may think is witch craft. The title is Moon Up Moon Down by John Alden Knight. Published in 1942. Type in this book in goggle and then go to Amazon.com and read about it. I don't know if I will be able to watch TV tonight. KaBob


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I'm in. We could use my boat too if more than 4 people want to go. Let us know how the interviews go and if you get any information from them. 

I can't read those books due to my mind running wild and imagining stuff, good luck with it!!!


----------



## Kayakbob

.

Tonight I am going to the Eastern Shore Fly Fisherman's Club we have a guest speaker who is going to give instructions on fly casting befor he speaks at our monthly meeting. I am bringing two of my big fly rods to have him help me with my casting. As shallow as the Little Lagoon is there is no reason why you cant catch a big speck on a minnow type fly. I think in Texas the State Record was caught on a fly and not a Corky. A friend went to a major river here in Baldwin County yesterday moaning and caught about 15 specs and one red fish kept his limit of nice size specks and the red fish. Another friend went to another river and did good as well. Get out and fish if you can next week in the middle of the week is going to be good fishing all the way to Sunday. bob


----------



## Kayakbob

Here is a you tube video of a fellow wade fishing for a big speck. This is for the fellow who sent me a personel message on wade fishing in the Little Laggon. Maybe we can do the same this summer. bob


----------



## Chris V

That fish at top was probably in Big Lagoon, not little lagoon. There is very little grass in little lagoon.


----------



## Kayakbob

Chris you ever see anything like that fish in the little lagoon? bob


----------



## Kayakbob

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/stories/2004/specks-on-the-moon/specks-on-the-moon.htm
Got a link from a fellow who read this thread on fishing with big specks during April and May during a full moon. Here is the link and you might enjoy reading it for your area that you fish. During a full moon I wonder which time would be best to fish for the big females. Any thoughts? Kabob


----------



## gatoryak

These girls are clearly feeding on or anticipating the light of the moon - true for a lot of fish - but of course, with the full moon they have one other thing on their minds - to pinpoint the time closer than that I guess it depends on whether they prefer dining before or after! - any insight from lady anglers on this subject?


----------



## Kayakbob

Just bought a Great Days Outdoors Magazine tonight and on the cover a picture of a big Speck and the CEO of DOA lures. If you get a chance get the issue its really a good one. kabob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

Great Days Outdoors is a great Magazine---and on Page 59 you will see BT66 and the famous Splatter Back Bandit Crank Bait in action---worth the price of the Magazine just to see me---boy am i Purty---------BT66
www.gdomag.com


----------



## Kayakbob

I saw the picture in my issue today. Great picture and the lure is it any good???? What is it called???

bob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

BT66 and KBob will fish Fish River in 2 hrs-----stay tuned---------------BT66


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

See KBob in action--------------BT66
Free Pictures at------------
http://basstracker66.multiply.com


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Great job on slaying the specs. Can't wait to fish with you guys this upcoming spring.


----------



## FishGolfDrink

Chris V said:


> That fish at top was probably in Big Lagoon, not little lagoon. There is very little grass in little lagoon.


Santa Rosa Sound.. I'm not driving all the way across town unless I see some pics of 10 lb'rs


----------



## Kayakbob

Saw the pictures Bass Tracker and what a time we had. With the full moon its a wonder we caught anything at this time. We had to work hard to locate them and we did. I did not realize how difficult it is to be a good fluke fisherman as to fish it correctly it is a art. Thanks for taking me and cant wait to use these methods for big spawning specks this spring. kabob


----------



## Kayakbob

I was on Fish River Fishing the other evening and I saw a fellow coming down the river in a small Kayak type craft and I saw the paddles going back and forth like a kayak. Then as he got closer I said this is not a kayak then he started catching fish Specks. So I took my electric motor and got closer and realized this was a canoe. He was catching one after another standing up and walking the dog some kind of lure. I said what are you catching them on he said a Heddon Vamp. A Vamp I said. Thats what old man Underwood use to use in the rivers twenty and thirty years ago.

Where did you buy it I asked? He said I got some old ones off ebay and repainted them Silver with a Red Head. I said to my self the old fashion Red head or clown color. We talked for a while and asked him you ever fish the little Lagoon. He said yes and the vamp is good for those big specks in April and May. So I got on ebay and found a place that sold new ones that where made about four or eight years ago. I have them pictured above. Bass Tracker 66 and I where fishing the other evening and saw him out there with the same rig fishing in about six feet of water catching fish on this lure. Thought I would see if any others use this old lure. I think a Spook in this color will do well just as well. Chris read you name in the Mobile Sports section this moaning that Jeff wrote in his Outdoor Column. Going fishing this afternoon. Will let you know how I do. Bob


----------



## trubio007

I have fished the little lagoon just about every sunday this winter. I have found that right in front of the pass going to west beach hold the best specs. I fish a 3" gulp shrimp in the winter, the white with poppy seed, and just bump it on the bottom. You can see the sandbars out there, I just fish the edges just east of the pass. About six weeks ago I caught the cycle, a flounder a speck and a red plus that day i caught a nice spanish. Another good spot is west of the pass in front of the red roof inn, you can see the sand bars out there too. The trout i have been catching lately are any where from 16-20 inches but they are thick for their length. Last year my wifes uncle caught a 7 lb spec in march on a mirrodine. Good luck.


----------



## Kayakbob

Glad you posted as I just went to a Fly Fishing Seminar this weekend in Mobile to learn to cast better after three instructors I finally got it in the double haul trick. Learning to fly cast correctly is like trying a new method of bowling with a curve ball rather than a straight ball or pitching a slider rather than a knuckle ball or curve ball as a kid in school.

I got a new magazine the Florida Sportsman and on the cover is a guy holding a big Speck with a Zara Spook in her mouth the article was written by Chris Christian and it tells how the guys way over in southern Florida fish for gator trout and thier methods of eating. I think that is going to be more to learn is how to study the habits of the fish they eat than where the fish them selves hang out. Finger mullet and other small fish that live in the lagoon is thier diet I guess. Veronica at Boaters World was helping me with my dept finder figuring out how to get my screen to get brighter then I said to her what is your number one Mirror Lure for catching big specks when you guys go wade fishing off Dolphin Island . She says thats easy the Mirror Lure 52MR in the 18 color. So I bought one. She says they hammer the heck out of this as they think its a finger mullet.

One Sunday trubio007 when you go out could I meet you at Moes Landing and go with you? The next ten days are going to be good fishing there so the charts say.

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...+to+Double+Haul+Fly+Cast+-+Red&#39;s+Fly+Shop

Boy I found a great vidio showing how to do it. Will help even more.

Thanks for your reply. bob


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Kayakbob, if you end up going with trubio007 one sunday, I'd like to go a couple weekends after that depending when we're available and weather. Maybe bring BT along too? We can fish my boat or whoever's if you have good luck with him.

-SAS


----------



## Kayakbob

You have a deal. Sometimes Bass Tracker and I will form a parade. We can have as many as three to five boats depending on who is off out fishing as a team. We got some very hard core fisherman over here in the Foley area. Bass Tracker and I are going tomorrow from day light to about nine puting in at the Inter coastal water way from Lu Lu's boat launch under the 98 bridge to his secret fishing area. We are bringing nothing but fly rods. He found some nice reds in a spot and a few specks. So off we go I will ask him. He and I went about a month ago early and he taught me the ropes of fishing the lights. I spent four hours reading stuff on Gator trout yesterday. The main reason not many people can catch they are so darn smart we make to much noise and our big boats with the boat slap ect they know we are there. That is why wade fisherman and kayak guys do so much better as Chris has told me he catches more big ones in his kayak. You may see me going down the lagoon one day with my Heritage Red fish Kayak strapped across the front of my flats boat. Once I get in the zone I put the kayak over board hope in and fish my butt off. Guys do this all over the country in Texas, Louisiana and in California and when they are done strap the kayaks back on and head back home.

Well that is my report so I got to tie some minnow flys and woke up with a idea for a zara spook type fly will try to make me one or two in the bone color. Got to work on it and see if I can make me one with a rabbit tail swimming behind it. bob


----------



## Kayakbob

trubio007
Are you going out this sunday to the little laggon??

I have a web site to show you all that is very imformative and would like to take this boat captain fishing to learn his tricks. bob

http://www.inshorefishingalabama.com/Speckled-Trout.htm


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

KBob-----------
Start to get ready--Little lagoon will start to get right if no more big rain comes----------BT66


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

See inshore reports for little Lagoon info-----------BT66


----------



## Kayakbob

I was at a fishing meeting tonight and a friend told me are you ready for the big specks this spring. I said working on it. He said watch out for the full moons as this is a good time to fish for them.

The next question is where do these females spawn and this fellow said look for the big male trout about 21 to 23 inches if you find them you should find the females. I have heard the males croak and call the females in to the spawning beds or areas.

I wonder where in the little laggon these female like to spawn and is it at night during the full moons?

Bass Tracker went the other moarning from about 3 am to day light and fished the lights and did great. Its just around the corner. By the way the meeting was tieing a shrimp fly with our Fly Fishinng Club.





 
bob


----------



## Huff

Bob let's go fishing


----------



## Kayakbob

I got to work tonight go to a meeting in Milton Sat moarning and maybe sunday. Let me check my best times to go.I am tying a minnow fly for night fishing, got plenty of two and three inch gulps and Zoom Fluke Jr. Making a tiny fluke Jr. Fly for my eight weight rod. I am ready. The best times Sunday I think that will be about 8:30 am and in the afternoon about 3:30pm You could go about two hours befor and fish a hour or two after words. The top days for fising this week are today and tomorrow and will taper off. Let me know.

bob


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

KBob, I have spring break March 12-16 and probably the weekend on the back side of it. Let's fish the lagoon and see what we can do. I should have my boat down in GS that whole week. Lights, scouting, whatever works with me.


----------



## Kayakbob

sounds good we will get a boat parade goin . I can meet you at the launch site we can hit the lights and the cu latter after day light.t.bob


----------



## Huff

As long as I can make it back to open the Marina by a 11 I am game


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

Why do i feel that this is turning into a Boat Parade------
Count me in---Fishing Littlt Lagoon is always fun:thumbsup:------------------BT66


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

BASSTRACKER66 said:


> Why do i feel that this is turning into a Boat Parade------
> Count me in---Fishing Littlt Lagoon is always fun:thumbsup:------------------BT66


BT, you're more than welcome to hop on my boat with Kbob and me, I have a 21ft tunnel hull that is quiet as heck with a trolling motor down and can easily fish 3 people. I was also wondering if you've ever used a white gulf swimming mullet in the 3in size unweighted? I used it earlier this year under the lights in Little Lagoon with a size 2/0 hook and caught reds, specs, and white trout every cast. You throw it past the light and jig like a jerk bait but a little slower, it will jump across into the light and it drives them nuts. I've also done it with a white DOA CAL split tail in the 4in size with the chartreuse tail. Both work wonderfully and I was wondering if you've ever tried it.


----------



## Kayakbob

http://www.bing.com/shopping/berkle...ing+mullet&lpq=gulp swimming mullet&FORM=HURE

I was trying to think what is a swimming mullet then I remembered I have some. One day Bass Tracker and I was fishing Alligator lake and I was fishing with a ultra light light spinning rod and I had a H and H gold spinner bait with a jig and one of the green swimming mullets on it. I cast it out there and bam a 8 pound Grinnell hit that thing. This is also a great red fish rig used by tournament red fish fisherman. This at night like you said should be deadly on a hook or small jig. Bass Tracker likes the three inch gulp shrimp. On a small jig head no paint round and hops it off the bottom like you never seen before. This is deadly at night in those lights on the lagoon. That tail action of the swimming mullet and the sent should drive them nuts.
Can’t wait till March and April full moons on the lagoon. Should be fun..
I also am ready I bought a spool of Fluorocarbon six pound line to make leaders for this fishing. I cried when I paid the price but I think it will help me catch more fish in super clear water. Should last many years so it is a good investment.
Going to tie a glow Supreme Shrimp Fly for night fishing. Got to regular shrimp colors all ready done. Got to turn the light off and look for the glow stuff cant locate it with all the stuff I got. bob


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Dagger Mouth said:


> You guys are talking about a "boat parade" I have a better idea lets get gill nets or dynamite and over fish the place! Pay your dues' learn to fish the place on your OWN. ChrisV is right release the big girls that's brood stock!


So there's something wrong with fishing with others? Dang that was one of my favorite parts of fishing. You would understand that he was kidding about a "boat parade" if your first post on this forum wasn't one that had nothing to do with this thread and didn't jump all over people to piss them off. We do release the gators, we are merely talking about CATCHING them. If we didn't teach others how to fish, fishing would die out. So you're telling me that NO ONE taught you how to fish? Never gave you any pointers? You never read any reports or watched any videos? If so, you're being a hypocrite.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

This is to "Dagger Mouth"-------
I would like to invite you to go fishing with me--my Boat--Little Lagoon--you name the time and the date--no cost--just s good fishing trip.----BT66


----------



## Kayakbob

This is to Dagermouth. When I pay a guide to show me how to locate these big females in the Little Lagoon would you* like to go along?*

If you think we are going to put those big females in the ice chest you are mistaken.

I return about 90 percent of what I catch.

This was your first post on this board at least under this name.

You need to enjoy fishing especially the planning on learning the water.

No gill nets or dyanmitte needed. This body of water is a half a mile wide and ten miles long. There is plenty of water for us and the fish. bob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

This Post is getting so much attention--over 7000 hits--i felt that some of the viewers should get more out of it. So i am going to start a "Tips for Fishing Little lagoon" starting today.
# 1. Night Fishing under the Lights. 
Its quiet--you can hear the Lions Roar at the Zoo at daylight--hear the garbage truck picking up trash--see fish feeding under the lights--watch the sun come up--see the Lightning in a far off thunderstorm. I like to pull up to a light-- up wind, well back from the light--ease my anchor over and throw to the light. I like to use a Gulp and "Hop" it back to the boat--works most of the time. Questions.---More to come--stay tuned----BT66


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

The next "Tips for Fishing Little Lagoon" will be on fishing the West End. It will appear tomorrow--look for it---------------BT66


----------



## Kayakbob

I have decided for the sake of the large female Trout I wont fish for them. I can not take a chance of hurting them if I try to weigh or measure them. There for I will just fish for the little male trout under the lights in the early morning. How many large female trout die per year at the little Lagoon becasuse we hold them in our bare hands. Maybe we could wear surgiacal gloves or hold them in a wet towel. Just not worth the rish I guess. Thanks for your advice. I guess I will have to telll the guide the deal is off for the secrets to his deep holes and how to catch these big female trout.

Bass Tracker look forward to your tips. Are you going to tell them how to Fluke?

Kabob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

Me and Little Lagoon---By BT66
The first time i fished LL was in early 1971. At that time there were few homes and fewer docks and -to my knowledge-no dock lights. The only outlet to LL was a natural outlet at the West End that only flowed at High Tide or when it had some help from locals. Many things have changed during the past +40 years--Some good/some bad. But change has come to Little Lagoon--and some of it in the form of more people fishing. People who want to fish are going to fish. If a person wants to Educate some of them on ways to help the fish population survive the inceresed pressure-thats good. If someone else wants to help them by giving tips on fishing--thats good. Most people who fish are good people who are trying to relax--have a little fun and want to enjoy life.----------BT66


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

#2--Tips for Fishing Little Lagoon---
The West End----
In all of my years of fishing LL the larger fish have almost always come from the the West End. More bait fish and a little deeper water seem to me to be the reason. Now is a good time to start using Stick Bait type lures and Top Water. but to catch fewer but larger fish use live mullet or small bait fish or the biggest Live Shrimp you can find. I like to fish early morning--suits my life style--but fish can be caught at all times of the day. Go fishing-- Catch Fish--have fun--take some home to eat but put back the larger fish for our children.-- Questions-----BT66
-----------PS--Maybe someone else could give us some tips on the proper way to release big Fish.
Tip # 3---Fishing the Cut---Coming soon---stay tuned--------


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

BT, I'd love to fish with you sometime soon on the West End of the lagoon. Dying to try out my mirrolures and topwaters down there and possibly some live bait.


----------



## Scottie531

Okay, so I really should probably refrain from posting this. But this just seems ridiculous. Did I miss something here? 

Sometimes I wish people wouldn't hide behind some online forum name and belittle others; it's really unbelievable. 

I guess I'm a bit biased towards BT, KB, and SAS but what have they done wrong here? They all seem like great guys with good intentions. 

And in all seriousness, I'm going to admit my ignorance here. I'm no biologist by any means, but from what I understand, using some kind of lip gripper and wetting your hands before touching a sow is a pretty safe way of handling the fish. 

What is wrong with getting a group of guys and boats together to fish?


----------



## Scottie531

... hehe okay. 

I'm a terrible fisherman, honestly. lol 

Seriously, though, I don't mean to cause drama. What's the best way to handle them? Is the idea of just wetting your hands before touching them, and then using a lip gripper okay?


----------



## PurpleNGold

Daggermouth, you speak as if you're a successful and knowledgeable fisherman. Where's your reports or tips rather than your B.S. comments?!? I have and I always will share any tips or teach anyone what I can, that's just the way I am. I guess you learned it all on your own right?!? I'd learn how to respect someone and not hide behind a screen making a$$ clown comments. Try enjoying life, it's too short to be so unhappy!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Scottie531 said:


> ... hehe okay.
> 
> I'm a terrible fisherman, honestly. lol
> 
> Seriously, though, I don't mean to cause drama. What's the best way to handle them? Is the idea of just wetting your hands before touching them, and then using a lip gripper okay?


All fish have a "slime" on them that helps the fish fend off parasites and it functions as other various things. Yes wetting your hands really helps them, a boca grip is even better. Don't pay attention to the drama queen up above, no one knows where he came from. He joined a fishing forum to bash people and talk about how much he knows. You're more than welcome to fish with me and Kbob on my boat over spring break. Hit me up on facebook or on here later next week and we'll work something out.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Dagger Mouth said:


> BT66 I am trying to understand how i got to fish down here before you did and you know so much more about the area.You are just a natural and there are so many who hang on your every word i have got to stop wasting my and your time playing word games with you kbob and the ever great s.al sucker oh i meant slayer you are all legends and really deserve tons of respect please keep these top notch high level secrets coming yall are the greatest fishermen i have ever been exposed to . see ya Dagger Mouth


1. Who are you?
2. What gives you the right to bash people you don't even know?
3. Have you ever though that the reason you started fishing here before him and he knows more than you do is that you suck?


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

#3--Tips for Fishing Little Lagoon---
Fishing the Pass-------
A very good friend of mine has started a blog on another Forum that he and i post on that he calls "Flukeing Around on Fish River". His posts are well written-informative-and a lot of fun to read. That being said he writes about the ZOOM Fluke and that is the bait i use at the Cut (the cut between the Gulf and LL). I use it a lot this time of the year in the Arksnsas Shiner color. There ar many colors and sizes--just find one you like--make a long cast and hold on. I fish from a boat but a person can also wade and catch fish. Make a long cast and HOP the bait back to you. Live bait is also very good--shrimp under a P Cork is very good. Top water in the early morning and Stick Type baits are a very good choice. If you Fly Fish the cut is a very good place to fish. Go fishing--have Fun--catch a few fish to eat and please put the some of the larger ones back for our children--Thanks------------------BT66


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

Tips for Fishing Little Lagoon-------
#4 My Favorite Dock Light-------------
I will post Mon/Tues or Wed---want to go fishing some-------
I will tell you where it is and how i fish it------------
Stay Tuned-------More to come-----------BT66


----------



## specktackler57

Thata a whale.dang.


----------



## Garbo

Dang. 






.


----------



## tjwareusmc

Alright, I've been reading this for a few days, Dagger Mouth has to be someone from the forum signing in under another name just to give BT66 and others a hard time. I personally don't know why, I think BT and Kayak Bob are some of the nicest and most helpful guys out there.

The two of them were fishing together a few weeks ago and saw me with my young sons getting skunked and they shared both their insight and their catch with us, making us very happy that day.

I appreciate the more seasoned fishermen helping out some of us that are less knowledgable. 

I did not grow up fishing here, I have been busy serving in the military and raising kids. I don't think that it's unfair that people would help me out or show me where to fish. For those of you that "learned" everything on your own, congrats but I could personally give a crap how you learned where to fish. 

It's nobody's business how many boats decide to fish together, if you don't like a "boat parade" then stay home.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

Tj-------
I am glad we were able to offer a little help. PM me with an address and i will send the boys a Little Lagoon Arkansas ShinerZoom Fluke/Lead Head Hook-1/4 Oz. The next time they are out in the boat they can troll with it and maybe catch a fish. Good luck to you.----------------BT66:thumbsup:


----------



## Scottie531

Comical, wonder if this is a branch of the soap opera of sorts we've had lately.


----------



## Scottie531

Dagger Mouth said:


> KBob you may want to use spell check, if you want your sarcasm to work well. Haha, this is fun!


A little irony?


----------



## Scottie531

You too DM


----------



## Scottie531

haha we can all get a little uptight at times. I try not to be. It's tough to tell sarcasm over the internet sometimes. Best wishes to ya!


----------



## Kayakbob

I have been using Zoom Flukes the smaller ones the Jr. and the mini for about three months for Specks along with gulp shrimp. Have tried different methods with jig heads and 2/0 worm hooks. Have got the method down pretty good catching fish and releasing most of them. Only keep a few for my wife and I and give some to the girls I work with to help them out a little and their children.

Tonight I tied six clouser type flies using mini flukes and will try them in shallow water in FishRiver. I have never caught a Spec or Red Fish on a Fly Rod, but looking for the opportunity tomorrow.

Bass Tracker is a great teacher and willing to share his experience with us younger folks. The most important group we need to teach is our young children so they can enjoy the hobby of fishing. I am sure there are many young people reading our post. I hope we are a good influence on these children and helping them to learn to fish better with our post and our fishing tips. There are also people who read our post who can not get out and fish anymore because of their age or they no longer live down here and wish they could. I hope our post and pictures that we show on these sites bring back great memories of fishing in Baldwin Country such as the Little Lagoon for them. Bob


----------



## Austin

Those lures look awesome bob!


----------



## Scottie531

I'd love to learn a thing or two from Chris myself.

And KB and BT, thanks for all the info as well!


----------



## Garbo

*Where is Little Lagoon? *




.


----------



## tailfisher1979

Is this thread on loop setting? We got it, everyone loves each other, yay. This sounds like a John Lennon song.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

Tips for fishing Little Lagoon----
# 4 is coming up soon---went to my favorite light this morning in the cold and wind---still good but slow today---
Stay Tuned---more to come-----------------BT66
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
This coming thursday i will give a Fishing Class at the Elberta Middle School to a group of Boys---looking forward to it.
If anyone has a Boy Scout Troop--Girl Scouts--Church Group--Youth Group--Summer Camp Group or other and would like for me to speak to them about the Basics of Fishing---Fly Fishing---Fly Tying---Let me Know. Im not hard to find----------BT66


----------



## PurpleNGold

DM, 

Does it matter the hours I've put in fishing? You and your BS comment about fishing with so and so and friends are so and so. Who gives a chit!!!! That's hilarious that try justifying your BS comments by "who you've fished with and who you're friends with"

Anyways, best of fishing to everyone! Even you DM!


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

Time For "Tips for Fishing Little lagoon"
Its also time for BT66 to leave this Blog--over 8300 Views and 116 Replys---Who would thought it---most of it has been fun--i enjoyed it. As for the part that wasnt fun--i think everyone knows that part. But i am not going away--only getting bigger. Starting tomorrow and at least every week or so the "Tips for Fishing Little Lagoon" will be posted on here with each one a seperate post. I have over 30 already partly written and will have more. By this time next year anyone who wants to know anything about Little Lagoon will only have to read the posts. The best lights--best docks--best holes--best bait--where to go--just ask. Gonna be a lot of fun---stay tuned------------BT66:whistling:


----------



## Scottie531

Lol, I find it a bit comical. I don't think any of them could delete your comments, but who knows. 

I've moved on, no hard feelings here. We're all here to enjoy the same thing!


----------



## PurpleNGold

It is comical how people can talk all that chit while sitting behind a computer!!!

Someone did us a favor by deleting your posts, we didn't loose much!!


----------



## Cannon

Wonder how he earned the name "Dagger Mouth" - there is just something Freudian about it that I can't exactly place - in jail or at band camp maybe?


----------



## PurpleNGold

Haha, I was thinking the same Cannon!

DM, you are correct, 21-0 was the score. That's the most accurate thing you've said thus far, I'm proud.
I wasn't able to decipher the rest of your crap but enjoy your time fishing more, I look forward to your absence.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

DM, first of all we can't delete your posts, only a moderator can. I'd appreciate it if you wouldn't accuse us of something that you are ASSUMING. Second of all, why do you refer to yourself in the third person?


----------



## Kayakbob

_I got a private message asking me what I thought the times would be for fishing early in the morning under the lights on Fish River which would also be good time’s to fish lights at the little lagoon._

_For Saturday from __1:30__ to __3:30__ will be the best and_

_On Monday_

_From __4:25__ to day light will be best _

_7 am__ to about __8:30__ will be good fishing in open water befor you call it a day._

Because of the big moon early fishing under the lights with three inch gulp or casting a fluorescent shrimp type glow fly (supreme shrimp) will be great. Many do not believe in this stuff but for the past six months I have found these times of the day to be interesting and I have a couple of friends who fish for a living and they are as religious on this stuff as my grad father was with planting his garden and crops with his Farmers Almanac.

bob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

To the Moderators of PFF-------
Thanks--------BT66:thumbsup:


----------



## Kayakbob

What happen i just got off the lawn mower cuting grass? bob


----------



## pappastratos

Kayakbob said:


> _I got a private message asking me what I thought the times would be for fishing early in the morning under the lights on Fish River which would also be good time’s to fish lights at the little lagoon._
> 
> _For Saturday from __1:30__ to __3:30__ will be the best and_
> 
> _On Monday_
> 
> _From __4:25__ to day light will be best _
> 
> _7 am__ to about __8:30__ will be good fishing in open water befor you call it a day._
> 
> Because of the big moon early fishing under the lights with three inch gulp or casting a fluorescent shrimp type glow fly (supreme shrimp) will be great. Many do not believe in this stuff but for the past six months I have found these times of the day to be interesting and I have a couple of friends who fish for a living and they are as religious on this stuff as my grad father was with planting his garden and crops with his Farmers Almanac.
> 
> bob


well, I never check fishing calendar or moon, but I have noticed that when the boat launch is empty & I do not catch fish & the days the launch is packed, I do catch fish. So, others are checking this, I guess I better too !


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Kayakbob said:


> What happen i just got off the lawn mower cuting grass? bob


All of somebody's posts have been removed. Care to guess who?


----------



## Kayakbob

Had to work for the past two nights, but had planned an early moaning night trip with Jonathon AKA South Alabama Slayer.

We meet at the Little Lagoon at 3:30 A M and went to the first two lights right by the boat launch and the further one we got a nice Flounder and lost a nice one at the net and a few other hits. Then we went across the Lagoon and fished some other lights very windy caught a small Speck had to let him go he was a half a inch to short.

Went over to the other side which I call the Honey Hole Stretch and fished a few of those lights and caught another Flounder. Got to be day light and fished a stretch I call the grass area and caught a Flounder about 50 feet off from a Pier. Looked at some good Dept Finder areas and will be prepared to come back next month or so and fish or troll on the bottom with three inch gulp and maybe teach a few chokers how two swim for some big specks.

Caught them on the Gulp mullet bait the ones that have the curly tail in chartreuse color and it looked liked it glowed in the dark some.

Also, got some on a old Fluke Jr. and small jig head. Had a great time fishing with Jonathan and he is an outstanding fisherman. He is going to South Alabama and is on spring break. He and some friends are heading out for Sheep’s Head tomorrow. I am heading to work for two days on the day shift. Hope to go again latter in the week.

If you have the Great Days Outdoors magazine look on page 68 and on Wed it is a 3 star day Sunday and next Monday are going to be great days fishing as well going up to four stars.

As we get away from this illuminated moon it will be better fishing in the day time.

Today was a poor day one star and Joe said I should have stayed home but we wanted to go and I am glad we did. I liked what I saw on the dept finder.

Thanks again Jonathan and look forward to taking you to Bon Secour River in my boat soon. Kabob


----------



## PurpleNGold

Thanks for the report Kbob.

S bama slayer, if y'all want Sheepies head to the pier. They're on fire!!!!!!

Get you some fiddlers or live shrimp and catch all y'all want. 

I fished the pier today for a few hours and left with 12, lost many more. When I left, they were still chewing down the pilings.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I'm gonna hit up the pass in my boat, thanks for the info!


----------



## Kayakbob

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/sandfles-17414/index7/

South Alabama Slayer this is the post I told you about today while fishing. One of the best fishing post I have seen.

Have a great day tomorrow. bob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

See Little Lagoon post in Inshore Reports-----------------BT66


----------



## Kayakbob

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/little-lagoon-fantastic-fishing-3-13-12-a-111743/

Here is Bass Trackers post he has some nice pictures as always to show us his catch or release.

Where is the best area to try to fish for flounder or gig for flounder at night.

bob


----------



## Kayakbob

Went to the Littlel Lagoon today. Fished the lights for about a hour just in front of the boat launch. Caught a Red, Speck and a Flounder.

Bass Tracker showed up at 6:30 headed down to the west end. Caught a nice Red fish on ultra light tackle released this fish and then fished the west end for Red Fish caught one flounder.

Water very clear and the wind was not to bad.

bob


----------



## Kayakbob

*10,013 hits for this thread pretty good.*

http://www.floridafishinglessons.com/trout.html

*I got a message from a friend yesterday who lives in south flordia and sent me a link to this site. He said I hope you might find some big specks like this at the little laggon in a few months.*

*Also found a nice site in Mobile for a Kayak Club with a link to Google earth and was looking at the stretch in front of the water Tower. When I was down there a week ago it was about 12 feet deep down the middle. Look forward to go back in a week or so to explore this region again. bob*


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

KBob---------
Congratulations on your new "Cadillac" Kayak---i know you will enjoy it--just riding around in it will be fun--not to mention the fishing pleasure.
On one of the "Other" forums that i post on is having an Inshore Fishing Tournament for Croaker only and i will be fishing LL an trying to catch one of the big croakers that swim there. Going to be fun-------------BT66:thumbsup:


----------



## Kayakbob

Thanks Bass Tracker I am going to get it tomorrow after work. It the kayak I have always wanted and wished I had bought one in June but didn’t. I can stand up in it when my back starts to hurt or if I want to fly fish. I love my Heritage Red Fish 12 footer but it’s for a guy younger than me with a good back. Hope to go to the Lagoon and fish buy the water tower next week. 

Any one been fishing the lagoon or the mouth in the gulf. I had a guy ask me how fishing was right where the cut goes into the beach on a high tide. I told him I have never fished that way. I plan to once I get my kayak. 

By the way I will be selling my 12 foot Heritage Red Fish Kayak if someone is interested. Will be taking pictures of it next week. Kayak Bob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*Little lagoon--Croaker Fishing---3/3/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Tue Apr 03, 2012 1:36 pm 
Went to Little L. after this mornings Storm and it was very nice. The wind blew for a little but not bad. On another Fishing Site that i post on is having a Croaker Tournament in April/May and i thought i would enter a fish in it and give everyone something to shoot for. I could only catch a 1.2 and much bigger ones are out there but its a start. I also caught a flounder and a Speck and lost a Kayak Bob drean Speck at the boat. I dont have a net (have one now). She was +/- close to 30 In. Got my hand on her-then she was gone. All total 6 Croakers-1 Flounder-1 Speck and a good morning---------------------BT66
Free Pic at---------------
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I Watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah two


----------



## Scottie531

BT! You can't be losing those trophies now! Haha


----------



## Kayakbob

Wish I could have been there with you this moarning. It looks like the three inch gulp in new penny color would be a good thing to drag behind the boat and drift over these spots. A lot of people tell me the Full Moon in April and May are going to be good times to fish for these big female trout. The idea is they are full of eggs and ready to spawn. But when is the best time to fish for these big females. Early in the am at night during the full moon? Any ideas? bob


----------



## Kayakbob

Went to the Lagoon with a freind this am windy as can be. Fished in the area of the water tower and found some nice deep water. Did it simple just draged a three inch gulp shrimp behind the boat with a good size jig head. Considering the full moon the times where not in the books at all. Caught enough specks flounder, croaker and catfish to feed four. So much water to fish a hard day fishing but it was fun. bob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

On another Forum that i post on we are having a Croker Contest with a nice Cuatom Spinning Rod for first Place. Earlire i posted a +14 inch Croaker and today i poster a +17 inch Croaker all caught out of little Lagoon and i think i have lost bigger ones. I missed Kayak Bob this morning---he and i were fishing at the same time and didnt see each other. All fish were caught on gulp. ---------BT66
Free Pic at---------------
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I Watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah two


----------



## Kayakbob

Went to the Little Laggon yesterday the wind was real bad. Got about half way and started fishing a section that was about ten to eleven feet deep. Its a stretch about a half a mile long. Funny thing if you would walk from the boat docks out towards the middle of the laggon for say 400 yards or so it would be waist deep then boom a drop to ten or so feet. Its like you would fall off a cliff or something. It was so windy I could not explore going towards the beach side to see how long this deep section was. Caught a few crockers no trout bites or fish in the boat. Some of my Gulp Shrip had missing tails but who did this I did not know.

At the boat landing I talked to a fellow and he said he heard of people going up to the upper east end and fish the ditches or creek that comes into the laggon on a falling tide. Anyone try this. Sounds like if you had a chum bag and put it in the upper intrance of the creek or ditch and fished below you could do all right. bob


----------



## Christophi

I've put in at the Lagoon probably 4 times in the last two weeks and caught 3 fish (1 Red and 2 Specs) Probably a bad time though, I live close so I carry my Kayak to the boat launch around 2pm and pull out around 6-7. 
Not really good fish statistics though, don't know If I need to change bait or change the time. I usually fish minnow lures (Yo Zuri, ect) and Shrimp Jigs at the Ocean Pass or the Marsh around the Oyster House. 
I'll be monitoring this thread for some honey holes and baits though, maybe I'll get lucky one of these days.


----------



## Kayakbob

I got a new kayak and was thinking of fishing from Moes landing to the far left then to the upper corner where the ditch comes out into the laggon. We can get togeather some time and head out. kayak bob

you mentioned if it was a good time to go or not below is the times I would go latter this week. This web site is dead on with the Mobile Newspaper times for feeding as well as Great Days Outdoors.

Save this on your computer and use it as your guide to fish or not depending what times you would like to go. This afternoon is going to be a good time to fish. The wind can make it hard fishing the laggon but the fish got eat sometimes. bob

http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/alabama/great-point-clear-mobile-bay


----------



## Christophi

I'd love to go out and fish with someone that knows what they are doing. The far left side, is it the one close to Gator lake or 59? I went out yesterday until about 8ish, only caught 1 Croaker some small trout and a hardhead. I bought some cheap frozen shrimp at wallmart that pretty much turned to mush when they thawed out, almost impossible to keep them on the hook. Had many a good bite, and lots of fish got a cheap dinner. 
Thinking I might get some live shrimp next time, do you guys have any experience with the troll behind bait buckets? I'm worried they wouldn't stay submerged and everything would die.


----------



## Christophi

Went out this morning from 7:30-11:30 fishing live shrimp and cast lures. Caught a few Spanish, Croaker and tiny trout. I don't know what it is with tiny specs attacking my lures I wish a big one would for once.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*Little Lagoon---Only 4 Specks-------4/30/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Mon Apr 30, 2012 9:47 am 
Went to LL at 3:30 AM and tried a few lights--the Speck bite was very slow and the Red and Flounder bite was nothing. Caught 4 specks. Tried top water at first light and not even a blowup. Tried for a bigger Croaker and only managed 2- one to 13 in. Starting to get hot early---home for a big Ice Tea-------------------BT66
Free Pic at---------------
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I Watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah two


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*Pre Post for a Post----The Tomahawk-5/3/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Thu May 03, 2012 7:25 am 
Late fall last year i found a lure in Magnolia River.







It was in good shape and i even posted about it on here-GDOMag- and showed some pic on my Multiply Site.







I got no response and for monts the lure sat in my desk drawer







. That is until the article writen by Walter Kirkland (Wallythek on GDOMag and other Sites) was published in the Mobile Bay Magazine told the story about Harry Dwyer the inventor of the "Tomahawk"







. And now i know the rest of the story







. So tomorrow when KBob and i will go to Little Lagoon and try for the 30 Inch Female Trout i will fish with the Tomahawk for the first time







. Stay tuned---more to follow







---------------------BT66
Free Pic at----------------
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I Watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah two


----------



## Scottie531

Lure looks pretty interesting

Goodluck BT and KB. Hope you guys can catch a couple biggins


----------



## POPPY

BT66... i hit LL last week (lights). zip - nothing. did run a-ground a few times @ west end. got to love those broomsticks -- great bluefish lure. used them many years ago. thanks for your posting. good luck & boat safely. Poppy


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

Poppy----------
Good to heat from you. Yes the Broomstick Lure was,and still is,a good lure. Back then-Late 50,60 and even well into the 70 Fishing Rods and Fishing Line were not like anything we have today but the Broomstick Lure could be Cast without a lot of effort. I have used it a lot around Ala Point and in the Creeks/Rivers of South Baldwin Co. I am going somewhere tomorrow morning--maybe Wolf Bay under the lights-------Stay tuned------------BT66


----------



## Kayakbob

Had a good trip yesterday at the Little Lagoon with Bass Tracker got another spot under my belt however not a speck on the line and even had live Salt Black minnows from Arkansas to fish with. Neet minnow we get in Foley at a bait shop.

My question have any of you fished the Little Lagoon inlet??

I am thinking of fishing this with my Kayak this week any one want to come along? Let me know. I guess early am befor day light to about 10 am would work.

If we could pick a time when the tide is coming back into the laggon that may be good to. Yesterday as we where coming to the launch there where two waders and three boats in that area. Look forward to any feed back you may have. The big specks should be spawning this week. bob


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Kayakbob said:


> Had a good trip yesterday at the Little Lagoon with Bass Tracker got another spot under my belt however not a speck on the line and even had live Salt Black minnows from Arkansas to fish with. Neet minnow we get in Foley at a bait shop.
> 
> My question have any of you fished the Little Lagoon inlet??
> 
> I am thinking of fishing this with my Kayak this week any one want to come along? Let me know. I guess early am befor day light to about 10 am would work.
> 
> If we could pick a time when the tide is coming back into the laggon that may be good to. Yesterday as we where coming to the launch there where two waders and three boats in that area. Look forward to any feed back you may have. The big specks should be spawning this week. bob



The west pass? Yes me and scottie fished it a couple weeks ago wading. Bounce a gulf pogy in the new penny color with a jig head off the bottom in the holes that you see in the sandbars. They should be about swimming pool size. We absolutely killed the flounder.


----------



## Christophi

Fished around the pass this morning, caught a 19" Speck on my first cast and only small ones after that, like real small. Caught them all on live shrimp, I fished topwater, minnow lures, ect with no luck. Kept having my soft rubber shad get bit in half though, Spanish I guess. I could see them jumping all over but didn't catch any.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*Little Lagoon under the Lights---5/7/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Mon May 07, 2012 9:13 am 
Little l. was nice this morning--







big bright moon and fish under most lights--slick water and mullet jumping







. The fish wanted it slow on bottom just a twich--then hang on







. After it got light i went to the Pass looking for KBob--no KBob but three Kayaks.







I caught five Specks, three flounder and two Reds.







Mrs BT said not to bring any fish home but i had to keep two Trout and one flounder that swallowed the hook.







The wind picked up to a pretty good clip and i came home.--







---------------BT66
Free Pic at----------------
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I Watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah two
Todays Date 5/7/12

Total All Species Of Fish Caught to Date This Year By BT66---381
Total Reds Caught This Trip ------2-----YTD----- 45
Total Specks Caught This Trip ----5---YTD -----204
Total Bass Caught This Trip------ 0--YTD------ 86
Total Fish Tagged This Trip-------0--YTD------60


----------



## wshaw

Anyone want to go tonight?


----------



## Kayakbob

Anyone planing to fish the Laggon this Weekend? Should be good fising from day light to 9 am.

Hope to go back next week with Bass Tracker. kayak bob


----------



## SC2079BS

I'll be down tomorrow through next Friday if anyone wants to hit the lights. I like to throw a flyrod but that won't keep me from doing what it takes to catch a few. Bringing my 17' flats boat with me so a ride is no problem. Will check messages form my phone.


----------



## Christophi

I went out yesterday morning around 7 and had ZERO luck. Not even a bite... =/ I was dissapointed, went out bought some jerkshad and cajun thunders to see how well they worked.
I'm going out this evening and fishing from the beach/lagoon side of the pass since I can't rig my Kayak to my BMW yet. Maybe I'll get some of those big Red I've been seeing people catch there.


----------



## Kayakbob

Dont feel bad I went out to the Reefs off big mouth yesterday caught two small specks and three crockers. I even had a croaker swiming around the reef free line and not a bite. By the charts it was not a good day. This weekend is a three to four star day says my wife off of her fishing APP that she got on her cell phone. This chart and the one I use called tides four you are dead on.

There is one thing you need to do and that is go to Sams and see Chris and buy you a small bottle of Three inch New Penny Gulp Shrimp and some small jig heads and throw them out and hop them off the bottom. There is no better bait for the lagoon. He had at least fifty jars on his shelf the last time I was in the store. Also, ask him for some advice and go in the store to do your business. It is worth the trip and his information is priceless. Bob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

Went to Little lagoon this morning and could only get 2 Specks---very slow-- basstracker66.multiply.com -------------------BT66


----------



## Kayakbob

How is the fishing at the Lagoon anyone been out there? bob


----------



## Christophi

I was out last week and caught some specks but it was slow. I was thinking about going out there tomorrow morning but I might try Cotton Bayou instead, the fish forcast looks good from 8-10am.


----------



## PurpleNGold

Kbob or Bt66

How long does it take to get my gdomag acct activated? I moved to FR and was wanting to pick y'all brains.

Thanks PnG


----------



## Kayakbob

Thanks for the post. I almost went today but I worked outside to much yesterday on my Kayak. I got to start working again to make money I am retired but still need extra cash to buy Gulp and Bandit 200 lures.

Chis I like your attitude about the times to fish. This whole week in the early moarning should have been good and the tides are strong as well.

I have a Freedom Hawk 12 Kayak I bought in March second hand and just put my numbers on the side as I have riged it to run with a 30 pound Mini Kota motor and a big ass batt sitting in the front. Should be able to go for about 4 hours on the batt. I also rig the kayak so I can sit in a camper chair in a sitting postition so my back will not kill me for a week after I use it. When you get older you must find ways to skin the cat. Bad back and bad rotater cuffs and kayaks dont mix.

Thanks for the report. bob


----------



## Kayakbob

Purple and gold did you get on yet? Still having trouble?

I went to the upper wreck last night two boats with live shrimp and me no bites. Wind blowing hard water dirty had a good time for two short hours. Think I will stick with day light to 9 am fishing. Wind at least is calmer.

Any one fishing the laggon? bob


----------



## Big wahooski

I fished the lagoon this morning. The morning bite was very slow. Saw diving birds around 10:30 am fished the spoons and caught some slot reds. Accidentally released a nice speck probably 5 pounds or so. Took a lot of patience and persistence but we landed a few smally specks in between keepers. Anyone have the numbers for the reefs in the lagoon ? Is it the strange rows of grass near the water tower ? I am new to fishing the lagoon and any help will be greatly appreciated. 
Big Wahooski


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*little Lagoon--Under the Lights---6/15/12*

*Little lagoon--Under the Lights---6/15/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Fri Jun 15, 2012 9:49 am
Got on the water at 03:15 this morning--Light ENE Wind that got stronger as the morning went on







. Tide was low but the water was nice.







The fish are under the lights but the bite was very slow and they were not aggressive with the bite--i hooked +/- 8 Specks/Reds but managed to put only one Speck and one 16 In Croaker in the boat--most came unhooked on the way to the boat.







I took a different camera with me and only three pictures out if +/- 18 printed--gotta see about this







. 
Starting Monday i will fish every day until Saturday and then Country and i will fish the Alabama Inshore Championship Trail Tournament.







-----BT66.


----------



## Kayakbob

Anyone fishing the Little Lagoon at night or early in the AM?

I have been working to much and have no time to fish. bob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*little Lagoon--Under the Lights---7/7/12*

*Little Lagoon under the Lights---7/7/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Sat Jul 07, 2012 9:05 am 
Got to Little lagoon a little late this morning---very low water and slick. Very few fish under the lights and what was there wasnt biting--at least for me. Caught one under a light and another trolling after it got light. Got hot fast so i left early-------------BT66
Free Pic at----------------
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I Watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah two


----------



## Kayakbob

Thanks for the report Bass Tracker. Funny with the full moon and all they where not bitting under the lights.

I hope to go Monday at Fish River Reef. Got to work one more day of days then off one day Monday.

Kabob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*little Lagoon--Under the Lights---7/17/12*

*Little Lagoon under the Lights---7/17/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Tue Jul 17, 2012 9:38 am 
Got to LL a little late this morning and had only about an hr under the lights.








But managed to catch six trout and one Ladyfish to/in the boat and four other breakoff







---fun but gets lure expensive. Got hot fast---out and home---------------BT66








Free Pic at----------------
http://basstracker66.multiply.com
---Vote November 6. 2012 ---
---Your vote counts -----


----------



## Kayakbob

Do you remember when Jajer Mouth use to post we had a pretty good discussion going on with this tread. Since he was booted off its been dead. I guess no buddy fishes the little laggon anymore. This should make it good for the ones who want to keep it to them selves.

Its a shame its so long and wide how could anyone fish it out.

Well maybe someone goes down there to fish or wade fishes in the out let.

Kayak Bob

Thanks Bass Tracker for at least posting. The lights should be good for the next few months to fish.
bob


----------



## ctgalloway21

me and two buddies are fishing Little lagoon Sunday from our kayaks. Would the fishing be best if we put in at Mo's landing or on the beach near the pass in the South part of Little Lagoon?


----------



## Kayakbob

most of the day light action is at the pass area and further down the lagoon. The upper area is real good under the lights early in the am and after it gets good in dark.

However, the fish up there must go some where after they feed at the lights but where. So much water so little knowledge of where to fish.

Let us know how you do. I have donewell with gulp three inch shrimp on the bottom with a light weight jig head. Just jig or fluke the shrimp and they will hit it. In four feet of water near the edges a minnow type lure works good and Zara Spook a hour after day light works good they will come up and hit it.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Had a friend text me yesterday and ask if there was any way to put his son that's in town on some trout, I figured the lights would be best so we may be heading out there tomorrow morning.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*little Lagoon--Under the Lights---7/24/12*

*Little Lagoon under the Lights--7/23/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Tue Jul 24, 2012 8:42 am
Little Lagoon was nice this morning







--low tide and slick calm.







Plenty of fish under the lights but they were biting slow.







I managed +/- 6 all total and kept 2 for Mrs BT and me to eat







. As i was taking out i meet a "Lurker" who reads the posts that are written on here







. Mike is a Kayak person----Hope he joins--------BT66
Free Pic at----------------
http://basstracker66.multiply.com
---Vote November 6. 2012 ---
---Your vote counts -----


----------



## auwallace

heading to the lagoon this weekend. going to kayak fish with a buddy friday night. the house we are staying at is about 1.5 miles east of the pass. we were planning on throwing gulps and doa's at the lights starting at about 9pm until whenever we get tired. hopefully i'll have something to report.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

Au------
I dont know how much you fish LL lights but its been my experience that the lights accross from the launch usually are good as well as the lights on the North Side going East. If i may make a suggeation--down size your bait to a small gulp or small zoom on a 1/16 lead head. The fish are feeding on minnows right now. Good Luck---------BT66
Looking forward to your posts------


----------



## auwallace

BASSTRACKER66 said:


> Au------
> I dont know how much you fish LL lights but its been my experience that the lights accross from the launch usually are good as well as the lights on the North Side going East. If i may make a suggeation--down size your bait to a small gulp or small zoom on a 1/16 lead head. The fish are feeding on minnows right now. Good Luck---------BT66
> Looking forward to your posts------


thanks, i haven't fished it very much but i am familiar with the lagoon. the house we are at is actually right across from the launch. Thanks for the suggestion....I have some of those little fin S shad that I'll try... I also have some 2" gulps.


----------



## cturner

I've wondered a lot about sight fishing in little lagoon. Looks like the water can get shallow and clear.

Any experience with this??


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

Cu---------
I have not done any site fishing in LL. Dont see why it cant be done as LL holds a decent population of Reds.--------BT66


----------



## Kayakbob

When you put your boat or kayak in at Moes landing look to your left and start fising for Reds all the way up to the end of the lagoon or to the east. Lots of Reds in there in the grass area. Also, the creek or body of water that goes up to the highway should have reds in there to. Next if you are there when the tide is about one to two hours from high tide fish these areas where the water will be coming back into the east area of the lagoon. Should be fish in there feeding on the bait fish coming out of the ditch or creek. bob


----------



## auwallace

Kayakbob said:


> When you put your boat or kayak in at Moes landing look to your left and start fising for Reds all the way up to the end of the lagoon or to the east. Lots of Reds in there in the grass area. Also, the creek or body of water that goes up to the highway should have reds in there to. Next if you are there when the tide is about one to two hours from high tide fish these areas where the water will be coming back into the east area of the lagoon. Should be fish in there feeding on the bait fish coming out of the ditch or creek. bob


Thanks for the info. I don't know what the deal was this weekend but it appeared to be dead to me. 
Friday night I fished from about 9-12 pm and only caught the smallest redfish I've ever seen. 
Saturday morning I fished that point directly across from the public launch. I hooked and lost a keeper (17-20) inch range trout, and landed one that was about 1/2 inch short. I went back out that night when we got back from the bars and fished from about 12-1 and caught another baby redfish along with a baby flounder. 
Then Sunday morning (7-9) I fished from to the east of the public launch around the docs, channels, grassy points, etc. I couldn't buy a bite.

I don't know if I missed the good times this weekend but I never really saw fish feeding on baitfish. I briefly spoke with a woman on the grassy point on my way in saturday morning in a bright orange or yellow kayak and she said that it was slow for her too.

oh well....i'll get em next time.


----------



## Kayakbob

Great report its a shame you did not catch more fish. If you believe in feeding times of fish and deer ect I have used this site to give me a idea what time I want to go. The moon is getting fuller and you would think during the full moon at night sometime they would be smaking the crap out of the minnows or shrimp. The minnows got to eat sometime and they got to grow and do their thing. The specks and white trout got to eat as well.

Here is the link to the Tides 4 fishing site. Pick the date and time you where fishing and see if you where off. On sat it looked like the night fishing was not very good look at the numbers of fish in the time period you want to fish. Not many on those dates. One moarning it was good six fish after day light. I like this site and the times are the same feeding times that are posted in the Mobile Register on Sunday. Many deer hunters like these feeding times they say they are on the money. Fisherman dont like to talk much about moon phases I think they feel its witch craft. Hope you enjoy it at least you can use the tides listing at least they are important. Thanks for the report. bob

http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/alabama/great-point-clear-mobile-bay


----------



## auwallace

yeah, i had a feeling i was a little early....but you gotta fish when you can i guess. I should be back over there next month to give it another go.


----------



## Kayakbob

Next time you come let us know and we can join you . Its fun to fish in a group. The most important thing if you dont see fish around the lights or they wont bite in five to ten minutes move to a new light. If you spook the fish at one of these lights leave and come back in 20 minutes they normaly return and start feeding. Yes you got to fish when you can but last night I did not fish just did not think it was worth it. I even ran my motor for five minutes in the yard got everthing ready. May go thursday some where. The time to go is early day light stop at 9 am. Or fish one two hours befor dark then hit the lights or get there at the lights at 9 pm. I want to start fishing the lights around the Grand Hotel and mullet point. Got to go first and learn the lights fish may or may not be there.


----------



## Kayakbob

A friend of mine went out to the lights early this am to the left from Moes Landing and they did very well from about two am to day light. They fished the lights caught a few then moved on to another light a hit and run type of method. Payed off as they did well. 

Hope you can get out there some time. I got to try to get down there in the next week.

Let us know if you do well.

Kayak Bob


----------



## Kayakbob

I have to work this weekend any one fishing the laggon? Let us know. Are there any fish left in their or did Jaw Braker or what ever his name was catch them all?

I miss him. I would like to give him a big hug. bob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*Pre Post for a Post---Little Lagoon---8/12/12*

Going to Little Lagoon in the morning--Monday-- with family---Stay tuned--More to follow--------BT66


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*LIttle Lagoon---Still Good----8/13/12*

*Little Lagoon---Still Good---8/13/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Mon Aug 13, 2012 11:13 am 
Went Fishing in little lagoon with Family Members this morning---they just wanted to catch fish. We did--+/- 20 total of Specks--Whites--Cats and Ladyfish. Everyone had fun--wish we could have caught a Red---next time------------BT66
Free Pictures at ------
http://basstracker66.multiply.com
---Vote November 6. 2012 ---


----------



## trubio007

The fishing in the lagoon is better, IMO, in the winter than the summer. I have caught the inshore cycle many times during the winter. Flounder, red, speck, and spanish all in one day. All right in front of the pass. The area there is full of sand bars, I find them and fish the edges. Also, north west of the pass is a ledge that is about a mile long. The speck stack up on that ledge. I'll be heading out there this saturday. 14' blazer bass boat with 40 HP yammy


----------



## Kayakbob

Any one fishing the lights during this full moon? Hope you let us know. bob


----------



## ctgalloway21

I have on good knowledge that the reds are swarming in the lagoon since Isaac. They are in the marshes between Lagoon and Lake Shelby hitting topwater. People on bridges and side of the road are tearing them up. I won't be able to hit up the Lagoon till possibly Sunday.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*Little Lagoon--No worse for wear---9/1/12*

*Little Lagoon--No worse for wear---9/1/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Sat Sep 01, 2012 8:04 am 
Little Lagoon seames to have survived with little or no apperant damage.







A few pier/dock lights are out but this morning any light was good







. Fish were under every light and most of the +/- 20 Fish i caught were on the small side but i kept 4 nice Specks for Mrs BT and i to eat.







The water is nice with a dark color to it.







As soon as the sun was up the bite was over for me--took out--went by Hardies and got 2 Sausage Biscuits for me a youknowho







--it also got very hot very fast--







-------------------BT66
Free Pictures at ------
http://basstracker66.multiply.com


----------



## DarthWader50

Fished the lagoon from sun up to about 11 this saturday. Mostly fished live shrimp on popping corks and threw lures a little bit too. Caught one nice trout but that was all we had to show. Anyone ever fish on the bottom on the piers during the day?
From what I'm reading it sounds like I need to make my way down there at night though.


----------



## Kayakbob

Went to a meeting last night and a friend told me just across from the pass which would be north he saw Reds tailing up near the bank. I have not seen this spot so if you go try it out. Also, if you go to your left as you get out of Moes landing up about a 1/4 mile there are grass beds in there. You may find some reds tailing in that section. Any one been there fishing? bob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*Pre Post for a Post---Little Lagoon---9/25/12*

Going to go in the AM----want to see what is under the lights---------BT66


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*little Lagoon--Under the Lights---9/26/12*

*Little lagoon Under the Lights---9/26/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Thu Sep 27, 2012 7:23 am 
Got my boat out of the shop late yesterday and had to go this morning. Little L. was nice--very little wind and a low tide. Caught Specks-reds and Flounder under the lights. No big ones but a lot of fun.--------------BT66
Free pictures at my New Picture Site--Enjoy-----
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com


----------



## Kayakbob

So glad you posted I would have liked to have gone with you this moaring but I have been takeing test watcing DVD on my new job I have gotten and I went to bed at 1 am. We will have to get togeater soon and go fising. Glad you got to go to the little lagoon and check it out. I often wonder what it would be like fising in the late evening near the edges like for bass but to catch Reds. Kayak Bob


----------



## Christophi

If anyone is wondering about all the construction going on at the pass, my brother in law is a life guard for GS. He told me they plan on making it twice as wide/deep, adding jetties out into the gulf and a new bridge so people can get boats out and in. It sounds nice, I just hope it doesn't ruin the flounder fishing this fall. I tried it out Tues morning and caught jack crap. Going to be going out and fishing the lights with my grandpa next week hopefully.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*Cold and Windy Little Lagoon--------10/9/12*

*Cold and Windy Little Lagoon------10/9/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Mon Oct 08, 2012 8:18 am 
It was cold and wendy at 3:00 AM this morning.







The North side of LL was fishable but the South side an anchor was needed.







The fish were under most lights only not many and what there were wernt very active.







The bite was slow and very light.







I managed to put +/- 8 Reds and Specks in the boat but all were on the small size---not what Country and I needed for the Tournament--but fun to catch







----------BT66
Free pictures at my New Picture Site--Enjoy-----
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com


----------



## Kayakbob

Wow someone fished the Little Lagoon nice pictures. I got to work tomorrow days but maybe wedsday I will go. Think Fish River Red Bluff area on the bottom Fluking for Specks. Thanks for the post. Bob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

We will try fish river soon----------BT66


----------



## Kayakbob

If you have some favorite spots for flounder in the little lagoon they are there. Friend told me he fished a few of his secret spots and did real well a few days ago. If you go fishing let us know. Kayak Bob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*LIttle Lagoon---Fair-------10/19/12*

*Little Lagoon--Fair-------------10/19/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Fri Oct 19, 2012 9:05 am 
When i got to Little lagoon this morning it was a very low tide with a light N wind







. The Fish were not active at all--no activity under the lights.







I managed to catch three Reds and two Specks and kept one of each to eat.







The wind had a nip to it and the Sweat Shirt and light jacket felt good.







There were five trailers at the ramp at 07.00 when i took out---hope they done some good---------------BT66








Free pictures at my New Picture Site--Enjoy-----
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com


----------



## FlounderMan

We fished LL last night from about 9pm-3am. Most of the lights we like to fish 
were off. All the other lights were only holding one mabe two fish each, if any. Managed six+ reds with one being in the slot and about a dozen specks. Half of them were 13-1/2 inches. Picked up three flounder all about 18 inches. Caught one dink black snapper on a light.


----------



## Kayakbob

Thanks for the posts I have a friend who sent me a personel message coming down to fish for a few days maybe early tomorrow am. All you can do is try. I was just out side a quarter moon hopefully it will get better. kbob


----------



## Palmetto08

I'll be fishing the east side of LL Saturday from noon until dark using live shrimp, bull minnows, mirror lures and gulp shrimp. Not sure its the best time but we'll see. Hopefully the wind isn't too bad

I haven't been on LL in probably 10+ years so I'm looking forward to it. My grandmother has a lot on LL with a launch but we just never make it down there. 

I'll have a report and hopefully some pictures that evening. And thanks for everyone's tips/reports from LL. It's great reading.


----------



## Kayakbob

Should be a good day to fish the laggon. The tide is low about 10 am I think and the water should be coming back in from the new dug out cut. May do well fishing around the cut using your electric motor and moving and casting around. I would love to try a three inch gulp shrip on a small jig head or a Zoom Fluke on the bottom.

I may go to Fish River for three hours and hunt down the speck there. Let us know how you do.


----------



## Kayakbob

Any one been fishing the Laggon recently. Winter Fishing should be good. I think I may go next week in the am. bob


----------



## PurpleNGold

K BOB, hows the FR bite been?


----------



## Palmetto08

Kayakbob said:


> Any one been fishing the Laggon recently. Winter Fishing should be good.


I went Nov. 3rd. Got a late start (11am) and couldn't get live shrimp. Caught 5 spanish using dead shrimp and caught another trolling around the sand bars near the pass. Was with my wife so we were mostly cruising around enjoying the warm weather.


----------



## Kayakbob

Fish River and Magnolia are normal for this time of year. Fish on cold days are in the deep water bends and straights. Fish on the bottom with a light jig head with a two or three inch gulp shrimp move it ever so slow. You can drift with the wind and cover more water till you find them. Should do well. Top water early and late in the evening they will come up in six to eight feet of water and grab them. I hope to go tuesday evening. kayak bob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*LIttle Lagoon---Slow------12/2/12*

*Little Lagoon--Slow-----------12/2/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Sun Dec 02, 2012 9:51 am 
Went to Little Lagoon this morning--Slow---Falling water but there were Fish under most lights but the fish were not active---on bottom with a slow hop--all fish were released---------------BT66
Free Pic at ---------------
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com


----------



## Kayakbob

http://bb.gdomag.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=9654

you asked earlyer how is Fish River. Bass Tracker went there today and did what I was thinkging of doing casting a bandit 200 for reds and bass. He did very well. I had to stay home my truck is in the shop but the fish are there. Just a little up from the mouth of Water Hole Branch. Go to google and look at the river. Look for water hole and then go up about a half a mile and then fish down back to water fhole. Hope you get to go soon. kbob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*Little Lagoon---Still Good---12/19/12*

*Little Lagoon---Still Good---12/19/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Wed Dec 19, 2012 9:28 am 
Got to Little Lagoon around 3:00 AM







---slick very low water but the fish were under most lights







. They wanted it slowslow and a small hop







. Caught six Specks and two small Reds and had to keep one Speck because of a Bad hook set.







This cold front will make it better---------BT66











































Free Pictures at.
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com


----------



## Mainsailman

*Little Lagoon*

I am new to the area and I am interested in the LL. I have a canoe but not much in the way of knowledge regarding the LL. I.e.: best colors for the bandit lure or even where to find some shrimp to net for bait.

If you have ANY advice I would greatly appreciate it...and I have an extra seat if you need a trip on the LL.

I have my little DIY shrimp trap out there now, with any luck I will have some bait tonight. (with extra luck, maybe enough shrimp for dinner instead :thumbsup

Also, where are these lights I hear about?


----------



## Kayakbob

I got some live shrimp today at a bait shop just outside of Foley. Bass Tracker may have to tell us what its name is. When you come to a stop light to go to Bon Secour thats the gas station and the bait shop next to it. Very nice shrimp.

Now when you get to the little lagoon you kind of two options with a canoe its launching. First place is the boat launch on the Main road going to Fort Morgan. I guess if I was fishing from there I would head up to the left and fish the edges and then go all the way up to the upper northern end there are some dock there with about ten feet of water which is pretty good right now. The other spot is putting the canoe in at the cut and go out and fish around the mouth of the cut and then if you have enough energy head down where the water tower is and fish a three fourths of a mile stretch where there is some ten to twelve feet of water. You could take a live shrimp and put a split shot a head of it to get it down with some light leader I was using six pound flurocarbon today. Drag it behind the canoe and drift with the wind. When it comes to the Bandit its called a Spakled Back or Silver body, yellow belly and red gills. It a 200 model and the 300 goes even deeper.

Go to the Bandit lures web site and you will see the different colors. I tried on two day and yesterday and they did not touch it all I could get today was on live shrimp but I located where the fish where.

Gulp Shrimp three inch on a jig head small or larger to bump on the bottom very slow slow slow. Again today not a bite on the gulp but its a great bait.

Hope this helps you. If you go to Great Days Outdoors you can see our post for Baldwin County the rivers we fish. We talked about the laggon today my partner and I.

Hope this helps you. Got to Sams and purchase your supplys and talk to Chris he is the one who can help you the most. Send me a personel message if you need more help. Kayak Bob


----------



## Mainsailman

I went out last night to retrieve my shrimp trap, no shrimp...I must have done something wrong when I made it....I did't get a chance to fish as I had my daughter and grand-daughter in the canoe... Too risky with choppy water and precious cargo. I'll be heading out to check out that bait shop Monday for sure tho, Thank you for the info Bob; if you need a second on your next trip let me know.


----------



## sstephenson4

im thinking about going to the little lagoon this weekend in my kayak, I was wondering if anyone could give me any tips for it to catch specks or whatever else you recommend!


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*Got my Flounder in Little Lagoon----------1/29/13*

*Re: On the Hunt--BT and Ac-----1/29/13*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Tue Jan 29, 2013 8:32 pm 
I finally caught a Flounder and Ac did also. Ac and i got into LL around 4 PM and went to the mouth of the "Cut"







. It didnt take Ac long to put a Flounder in the boat







. We fished for the better part of an hour before i put my Flounder on the measuring board and he was a little bigger.







I used Bull Minnows and Ac used his favorite plastic







. Now that we have two flounder on the board lets try for a 16 Inch







. My best bet is thursday afternoon and into the dark under the lights at Little Lagoon. Good Luck------------------------BT66





























Free Pictures at.
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com


----------



## Kayakbob

Well you found a flounder way to go. Now you may get the money for the flounder award. They sure where not in Fish or Magnolia Springs River. Kbob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*To catch a Flounder------1/29/13*

There are many places to catch Flounder in this area but if you live close to Gulf Shores Ala then you may want to go to Little Lagoon and fish the "Cut" on the Lagoon side. The Flounder-and Whites are there------BT66
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com


----------



## Fish Hawk

*Trout fishing*

I'm in Gulf Shores and available to fish almost anytime

Steve

501-253-2429


----------



## coin op repair man

where is the cut located, do you need a kayak to get to it?


----------



## Mainsailman

*I have a canoe that I use on LL*

I have a canoe that I use on LL fairly often...if you are one of those looking for a fishing partner, let me know.


----------



## Fish Hawk

*Fishing partner query*



Mainsailman said:


> I have a canoe that I use on LL fairly often...if you are one of those looking for a fishing partner, let me know.


Yes 

Pls contact at 501-253-2429
Or
[email protected]


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*Winning Flounder from Little Lagoon----2/1/13*

*On the Hunt is over--*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Thu Jan 31, 2013 9:14 pm 
Well we did it and now we have to wait until Midnight for Thrill to make it official







. Sparky "You the Man" nice Flounder







. Im making plans for next year now







. Now i have to catch a Redfish and a Whiting for the Fly Club.







To every one who fished and weighed in its been fun---to the "Lurkers" we have enjoyed having you around and making the "Views" count go up and you are welcome to join the fun anytime. I am sure Thrill will tell everyone where he will give out the money







---------------------------BT66















Free Pictures at.
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com


----------



## Fish Hawk

*Great stuff!*

I really enjoyed following these post!

Time is running out for this Arkie snowbird
Probaly heading home in March
Still haven't caught a trout or flounder

Gotta get more familiar with this great
Area and maybe find a fishing bud

Good fishing to all!!




BASSTRACKER66 said:


> *On the Hunt is over--*
> 
> by *Bass Tracker 66* » Thu Jan 31, 2013 9:14 pm
> Well we did it and now we have to wait until Midnight for Thrill to make it official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sparky "You the Man" nice Flounder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im making plans for next year now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now i have to catch a Redfish and a Whiting for the Fly Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To every one who fished and weighed in its been fun---to the "Lurkers" we have enjoyed having you around and making the "Views" count go up and you are welcome to join the fun anytime. I am sure Thrill will tell everyone where he will give out the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------BT66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Pictures at.
> http://basstracker66.phanfare.com


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

Coming Soon---Real Soon-------
A fishihg update on Little Lagoon. I have to catch a Red,Flounder and a Speck for our Club Tournament "March Fling" and Little Lagon is a good--very good--place to catch one-------------BT66
Free Pictures at
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com


----------



## Kayakbob

34000 Views can you beleave this.

I started this tread about a year ago.

When I was fishing with Bass Tracker on Fish River the other day I thought of the Little Lagoon.

How would I fish it different this year. It was a about a year ago in a few weeks that we went out on a fogey moaring and headed down to the west end. Latter I caught about a eight pound red fish on a ultra light rod on a home made fly jig I was trying on a spinning rod.

Will be trying for some of those big female speckled trout this year. Have a few idea.

Might even take my Kayak down to the middle of the Laggon put it in the water and fish out of it so I may not spook the bigger ones. Then put it back onto my flats boat and come back to the launch.

Hope others will post thier trips and success on this laggon. Thanks for reading it and making it such a popular thread. Kayak Bob


----------



## Kayakbob

Went fishing with Bass Tracker Today was near the Little Laggon but not there we did good kept three red fish and two specks turned about six little Reds loose. Thought about the little Lagoon while fishing. I was casting a Yazuri bait and bringing it back about two feet under the surface. Thought this would be a good lure to use at the laggon in four feet of water fishing for Specks and Reds.


Wont be long and we need to head down and start fising again. kabob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*Little Lagoon---No Water---3/17/13*

*Little Lagoon---No Water---3/17/13*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Sun Mar 17, 2013 1:36 pm 
I didnt get enough yesterday so went back for more







--but changed tactics







--fished Piers/Docks and it paid off for me







. Got two flounder and one Speck. Water is still very low and starting to get dingy. But better days are just ahead







----------------------BT66















Free Pictures at.
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com


----------



## BILL MONEY

thanks for the posts fellas.. hoping to start fishing more since i picked up another boat..


----------



## Kayakbob

Thanks Bass Tracker for the post. These next two to three days are going to be good times to fish early from day light to about 9 am and a few hours befor dark. If you can get out these are good times says my I phone site I go to.

Thinking of the Little Lagoon. Maybe in a week or so Bass Tracker we can go down and I will show you my favorite stretch in the deep water. Maybe the old females will be thinking about spawning soon. If not this full moon I am sure in April. Kbob


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*Little Lagoon--------3/28/13*

*Little Lagoon---My largest Speck-----3/28/13* 
​ 



This morning i went to Little Lagoon and caught the Two Largest Specks of my life. Plenty of pictures at http://basstracker66.phanfare.com ---enjoy


----------



## Kayakbob

*Big Specs*

If any of you seen the pictures of Bass Trackers Speck he caught.

I still do not have all the story about them. Hope to go fishing for him next week at the Little Lagoon. He says to leave all the rods home but my #8 fly rod. 

The tread sure has done well with visits and posts since it started.

Hope more of you can get down there and fish this great body of water. Kayak Bob



http://basstracker66.phanfare.com/6003045

also look at the winners of our March Tournament we put on.



BASSTRACKER66 said:


> *Little Lagoon---My largest Speck-----3/28/13*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning i went to Little Lagoon and caught the Two Largest Specks of my life. Plenty of pictures at http://basstracker66.phanfare.com ---enjoy


----------



## Kayakbob

If you can get out to the lagoon this weekend should be some good fishing. Try to put your boat in at the boat launch and go across the lagoon to some of the lighted boat docks early like 4 am. Then about 35 minutes before day light go across to the upper end there are three lights to fish. You might pick up some fish. Then go to the inlet and fish in the shallow water you may pick up some Flounder or Reds. There are other areas as well its such a huge body of water but early am and two hours before dark should be some good fishing. Let us know if you go and how you did.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*Little Lagoon--Speck and Spanish-------4/26/13*



by *Bass Tracker 66* » Fri Apr 26, 2013 10:34 am 
Got to little lagoon at first light---beautiful morning. Wally caught one Speck and two Spanish and then the Wind started honking. Got bad to fish so we came home----but it was a good morning to be fishing---------------BT66
Free Pictures at.
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com
Bass Tracker 66 Posting Addict


----------



## crimson angler

Has anyone fished the lagoon this summer? Just curious...with the days getting longer I might have to give it a shot one afternoon after work.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*Little Lagoon--Somewhat good--------7/27/13*

*Went tonight--Two Times----7/27/13*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Sat Jul 27, 2013 12:41 am 
Batts gone---Dr Crain says i have a loose filling---come back---no rain on radar---time to go Fishing. Went to Wolf Bay at 08:00 PM and fished under my favorate lights--all of them. Not a bite,nothing. Took out and went to Little Lagoon--almost as bad. Low water and very little activity under some lights. Managed to put three Specks in the boat--home at 1:00 AM. KBob the Fish are in my boat on ice and if you want the Specks come and get them but if they are still there at 11:00 AM in the morning i will clean them.---------------BT66
Free Pictures at.
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com


----------



## Mainsailman

I am going to have to hide in your boat before you go next time.:thumbsup:


----------



## DarthWader50

I'll be down in OB this weekend and plan to try little lagoon first thing in the morning. I've waded it a few times by the pass and on the north side in a few spots. Thought about throwing a top water first thing in the morning... Any suggestions?

Oh and it's worth noting I won't have access to a boat so riding out to docks at night is kinda out of the question unfortunately.


----------



## Mainsailman

If you like the front of a canoe, PM me when you are in town. I could use another oar in the water while in LL.


----------



## navert

Anybody planning on doing any fishing in little lagoon (or anywhere nearby) next week? I'm going to be at the Surf and Racquet club on little lagoon from the 7th to the 14th. I'm bringing my kayak and plan on fishing in the lagoon and over on the surf side as well. I'd love to hook up and do some fishing with some folks that know what their doing!


----------



## flydoc

*Little Lagoon*

Really have'nt seen many reports on Little Lagoon but would like to keep this thread alive--Has been very informative.
I'll be there for 6 wks if anyone wants to meet.. I'm a flyguy and like the lites.

Tightlinz


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

Flydoc----
Its been a long time sense I posted on this blog----my good friend KayakBob has passed away---lost a very good fishing friend. I still fish Little Lagoon but not much lately as I also am getting old. But I will post under this blog when I fish Little Lagoon and maybe some others can also--such as CaptF---Sparky---Thrill and some members of the Kyak Club and others who remember when this Little Lagoon was --for a short time--the talk of the PFF Forum. Maybe DaggerMouth can say something--he is still around you know--only uses another moniker. I feel a fishing trip coming on ---stay tuned-----------BT66:thumbup:


----------



## Rivetseam

I haven't fished there yet this year, but in the past i've had great days and not so great. Last year I fished there a hand full of times. Some days i would catch a mess of flounder around the pass, others i'd be lucky to land a few specks on the west end. Either way, it's a great place to fish. 
Love the fact that I can take my wife and kid with me. If they need a bathroom break we can beach the boat at the pass and let them walk up to the bathroom. 

I plan on going down soon and flounder gigging in the lagoon. I've heard lots of good stories about racking up there....we will see


----------



## flydoc

I fish the goon a dozen times in the last month and had 30-40 specks to 23" and 4 reds to 27" all on the fly..

Luv them lites and the water was always clean. I'll be back next year..

Tightlinez all


----------



## Rivetseam

Depending on how dirty the bays are this weekend, i may stick a few in the goon Friday night.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

*LittleLagoon-----Alive/Well--------5/1/15*

*LittleLagoon-----Alive/Well--------5/1/15*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Fri May 01, 2015 10:04 am 
HoorayHoorayHooray----Little Lagoon is alive and well. Got there about +/- 4:30 AM---Fish under every light. They were not jumping in the boat but a person could have caught plenty if he had wanted them. I caught Croaker/Reds/Specks and Flounder. Kept one of each to eat tonight when Country/Jeniffer and Habu/ Kathy will be over for supper. I am glad I caught some fish because Mrs. BT told me that if I didn't catch enough fish we were going to Wolf Bay Lodge to eat---I could buy a new Rod/Reel and plenty of Zooms for what it cost to eat there. Water was low and a strong ENE wind pocked up at daylight.-------------------------BT----------





































Free Pictures at.
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com
Bass Tracker 66 Posting Addict *Posts:* 5770 *Location:* Foley 
http://bb.gdomag.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=11510#wrap


----------



## markbxr400

Hoglaw and I were also in the lagoon this morning. We caught a number of specs, reds, flounder and croakers, but only one fish (flounder) big enough to keep.


----------



## Rivetseam

I fished it Saturday evening and tried my hand at flounder gigging. Caught a few small specks before sunset. Tried gigging until midnight. Only saw 1 flounder with the lights but spooked him before getting a shot. There were 3 other boats out on the water gigging. One of them said they got a flounder. Another boater said he didn't believe there were fish in the lagoon anymore. Another only stayed an hour then took off. I was very disappointed in the gigging. I thought i'd see at least a dozen flounder at the pass...

We did manage to land a few specks under some lights on the way back to the truck around 1 am. All smalls.


----------



## Stoker1

Looking for someone to go yakking with me early on a Saturday morning for a few hours. Wanting to learn to fish the flats and only throw artificials. 

Was thinking about using the ramp at Ft Morgan road to launch from (10' utility trailer for hauling the yak and parking).

Let me know.


----------

